# Форум для размышляющих > Смерть >  Обалдеть!!!

## Wasted

https://pikabu.ru/story/na_avito_zap...er_r2d_7173963

----------


## June

Все компоненты доступны, мало кто это понимает.

----------


## Wasted

> Все компоненты доступны, мало кто это понимает.


 .

И способ почти идеальный

----------


## Irjdjjd

Фигня, от этого можно проснуться в гробу)

----------


## 4ёрный

Поэтому кремация - наше всё!

----------


## Милая Кися

Страница удалена по требованию роскомнадзора. Что там было?

----------

